

How to: DIY Startup Explainer Video for Under $300 (That Still Looks Pro) - cdmckay
http://www.startupchile.org/how-to-diy-startup-explainer-video-for-under-300-that-still-looks-pro/

======
oidar
A title like this screams: "Pick my example video apart." And the first thing
I noticed was the vocals on this was horrible - poppy plosives and screaming
fricatives. Use a pop filter to get the plosives under control and a multiband
compressor for the fricatives.

